# Prinzipielle Verständnisfrage



## benner (14. Sep 2006)

Welches Vorgehen würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn ich x- und y-Koordinaten sowie jeweils dazu eine Temperatur habe und das ganze jetzt grafisch darstellen möchte. Mir erscheint es am sinnvollsten, jeden Punkt einzeln einzulesen und dann bestimmten Temperaturbereichen bestimmt Farben zuzuweisen und das ganze für jedes Pixel einzeln zu zeichnen?
Am Ende möchte ich das ganze auch noch als .jpg oder .png abspeichern. Ist dieser Ansatz soweit in Ordnung oder sollte ich irgendwie anders vorgehen?
[Ich wusste nicht so recht wohin mit dem Post, wenn es das falsche Forum ist, bitte nicht böse sein, einfach verschieben  :roll: ]


----------



## Bert Brenner (14. Sep 2006)

Das hat doch jetzt nichts mit Java3D zu tun?

Aber klingt gut.


----------



## benner (14. Sep 2006)

Nein hat es allerdings nicht  :lol:  Eine andere Frage hätt ich noch: wie kann ich überhaupt einzelne Pixel zeichnen? Ich durchsuche grade die Dokumentation, aber irgendwie...die Klasse Graphics z.b. lässt mich nur Linien etc. zeichnen.Man könnte ja Linien mit der Länge 1pixel bzw. Kreise mit dem Radius 1pixel benutzen, aber es gibt doch bestimmt etwas eleganteres oder?


----------



## Bert Brenner (14. Sep 2006)

Ich wüsste jetzt nichts, habe in solchen Fällen auch immer auf die drawLine Methode zurückgegriffen.


----------



## benner (15. Sep 2006)

OK danke, dann hak ich das mal ab.


----------



## benner (15. Sep 2006)

OK danke, dann hak ich das mal ab.


----------

